# 12w scan today



## Laurhilou

Hey everyone

Sorry didn't realise there was a section for this, I'll attach the photo from my scan today. Im pretty sure i think i know, but they said it was hard to tell so i'm doubting myself. My mother in law(also my midwife) came with me too, and she said same as me... would love to know your thoughts.

12 w +4 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







17204468_1876912845925104_732467423_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 52


----------



## Fancy_Pants

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Laurhilou

They were scanning in between legs, and i said oh can you tell, and he said no as its only a 60% chance, but i'm prettttyyy sure i know.. i just have a gut feeling. 

Excited to find out now :D xxxx


----------



## Fancy_Pants

What do you think it is? And when do you get to know for sure? I find out my little one's gender in 5 weeks and it feels like an eternity away. LOL. We are totally stumped based on the ultrasound pics we got. I have a thread started if you care to wager a guess :)


----------



## Laurhilou

To be honest, i think it is a girl... but i know its early on. I found out at 11w with both my sons, but haven't gone to the same guy this time. I'm tempted lol... x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :pink:


----------



## wheelz23

I think girl..


----------



## Laurhilou

I've booked in for early private scan on 23rd March, I'm excited. Everyone on bNb is saying girl, but on a Facebook group i'm in, they're saying boy. So i'm very torn and now doubting myself what I saw lol. xxx


----------



## lau86

Looks :blue: to me?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Tricky one but leaning boy for you :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would personally lean boy due to possible stacking I think, definitly not the clearest nub though as there is quite a bit going on there :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## Laurhilou

Thought I would upload my 12w scan photos from all 3 children :) Amazing how similar my boys look. xxx
 



Attached Files:







kids.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## calliebaby

I would guess boy. Nub looks very similar to your first son.


----------



## Laurhilou

amazing what different people see, as so many say they can't see the nub and its a bad photo. 8 days to go and we'll know! xx


----------



## Laurhilou

Any last minute guesses? Scan on thursday :D x


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl lean for me!


----------



## Laurhilou

98% Boy :D 
3 little boys, my heart is full xxxx


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! How lovely, boys are so gorgeous


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## MemmaJ

I was just going to say boy, that's a very boy-ish Nub..! Then saw you'd already updated - congratulations


----------



## Laurhilou

Sorry forgot to update everyone! Boy for me<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------

